# Snowboard Boot Help …



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Typically people size down from their street shoe. You can get j-bars to help hold your heel in place.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I wear size 13 shoes and size 11 snowboard boots. You're after a boot that fits like a tailored glove after it's broken in. It's helpful to measure your feet in cm to get your mondo size. Heel lift usually means the boots are too large. I wouldn't be too surprised if you're a 9.5. I also ride much softer boots now that I'm not trying to compensate for sloppy fit.

Maybe go to Wired's thread and post pictures of your feet being measured.


----------



## YouGoNCY (Aug 6, 2021)

Gonna copy paste the comment from WiredSport in my own thread of last week about boots:



Wiredsport said:


> it still remains imperative that you get an accurate barefoot width measurement for each foot. Without a width measurement the correct size can't be established.
> 
> Please post up images of your 4 barefoot measurements showing your full foot, the wall, and the measuring tape in all images) so we can get this right for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, I wear size 13 shoes and size 11 snowboard boots. You're after a boot that fits like a tailored glove after it's broken in. It's helpful to measure your feet in cm to get your mondo size. Heel lift usually means the boots are too large. I wouldn't be too surprised if you're a 9.5. I also ride much softer boots now that I'm not trying to compensate for sloppy fit.
> 
> Maybe go to Wired's thread and post pictures of your feet being measured.


Yeah for sure, I agree. Okay awesome, thanks for input!


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

YouGoNCY said:


> Gonna copy paste the comment from WiredSport in my own thread of last week about boots:


Many thanks for this, super helpful


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

I'd like to conjure your assistance @Wiredsport. I have listed some information below that I think you need to get me on track. Let me know what you think ....

From my measurements, I got the following information:

*RIGHT*

Length: 27.5 cm
Width: 3 15/16 inches (10 cm)

*LEFT*

Length: 27.4 cm
Width: 4 1/8 inches (10.48 cm)

I also measured my foot at a local ski shop (socks on) and got the following: 

*Euro:* about 43.5 on both
*Mondo: *RIGHT: nearly 27.5 cm, LEFT a little over 27.5 cm






































For more information about my boot history, shoe size, see the original post. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Sounds like your boots are too big, and/or you have a narrow ankle/achilles area. There are lot of things you can do to alleviate heel lift. First things first, go to a reputable snowboard shop in your area and have them fit you for boots. Hopefully the sales staff can put you in the correct size boot and also heat mold the liners for you on site. Ask the sales person about J-Bars or foam doughnuts to add some volume in your heel area if necessary. If you don't have a proper snowboard shop, and are buying boots online (which I never recommend unless you know exactly what you want) then take your boots to...a ski shop for a proper boot fit. Ski boots are generally terrible and there is a whole industry of custom boot fitting created around these medieval foot torture devices (aka the modern ski boot.) Ski shops will have all kinds for sneaky tricks to keep your heels locked down. 

You also might want to look into an aftermarket footbed to take up some more space in your boots. I've been riding the SuperFeet Merino footbeds for almost 10 years and they usually last 2-3 seasons. I find, they are much more comfortable and supportive that stock footbeds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

SandPounder said:


> Sounds like your boots are too big, and/or you have a narrow ankle/achilles area. There are lot of things you can do to alleviate heel lift. First things first, go to a reputable snowboard shop in your area and have them fit you for boots. Hopefully the sales staff can put you in the correct size boot and also heat mold the liners for you on site. Ask the sales person about J-Bars or foam doughnuts to add some volume in your heel area if necessary. If you don't have a proper snowboard shop, and are buying boots online (which I never recommend unless you know exactly what you want) then take your boots to...a ski shop for a proper boot fit. Ski boots are generally terrible and there is a whole industry of custom boot fitting created around these medieval foot torture devices (aka the modern ski boot.) Ski shops will have all kinds for sneaky tricks to keep your heels locked down.
> 
> You also might want to look into an aftermarket footbed to take up some more space in your boots. I've been riding the SuperFeet Merino footbeds for almost 10 years and they usually last 2-3 seasons. I find, they are much more comfortable and supportive that stock footbeds.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Great information, thanks for your help! I’ve tried a BUNCH of modifications to my boots in the past, some of which you have mentioned. What are your thoughts on the Mondo sizing? I see a lot of people on here, esp @Wiredsport, who swear by it. I’m thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

You are an EE width at Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. This requires a specific Wide boot. The Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 9.5 will be the correct choice. 
STOKED!


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

timmyg_jr said:


> Great information, thanks for your help! I’ve tried a BUNCH of modifications to my boots in the past, some of which you have mentioned. What are your thoughts on the Mondo sizing? I see a lot of people on here, esp @Wiredsport, who swear by it. I’m thinking about giving it a try.


From my understanding MonoPoint sizing is just measuring your feet in centimeters. There is no real magic there, just a different way to measure your feet. Since most boot manufactures have slightly different fits and standards, I'd just try on a bunch of boots at your local shop until you find the right fit.


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are an EE width at Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. This requires a specific Wide boot. The Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 9.5 will be the correct choice.
> STOKED!


Thanks a million for getting back to me @Wiredsport Burton ions in wide, as well as Salomon synapse, dialogue, K2 maysis, and Ride Lasso Pro, … are these a possible choice as well (basically any wide boot)?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Timmy, 

No sir. My suggestion for you would be limited to Burton's Wide boots and would not include the Step-On Wide models. The Salomon boots max out at E width and are too narrow for your feet. The Burton Ions will work well. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SandPounder said:


> From my understanding MonoPoint sizing is just measuring your feet in centimeters. There is no real magic there, just a different way to measure your feet. Since most boot manufactures have slightly different fits and standards, I'd just try on a bunch of boots at your local shop until you find the right fit.


All snowboard boot manufacturers use the Mondopoint system to establish boot size. Mondopoint is essentially their guarantee to you that their boot in the correct .5 cm size range will be the correct fit for your foot. Both length and width need to match. Mondopoint is simply your foot measurement in cm.

STOKED!


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Timmy,
> 
> No sir. My suggestion for you would be limited to Burton's Wide boots and would not include the Step-On Wide models. The Salomon boots max out at E width and are too narrow for your feet. The Burton Ions will work well.
> 
> STOKED!


Excellent, once again, thanks for your input. I know you recommend Burton based on how they do their wide sizing, but what do you know about Ride and K2? Just trying to figure out what’s out there.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

timmyg_jr said:


> Excellent, once again, thanks for your input. I know you recommend Burton based on how they do their wide sizing, but what do you know about Ride and K2? Just trying to figure out what’s out there.


My suggestion for you would be the Burton boots above. The Maysis is hit or miss in terms of comfort (especially over time) depending on the foot. This is a function of the internal harness not the width. Ride is not giving details on actual width for their Wides and user experiences and reports are still extremely varied. 

STOKED!


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> My suggestion for you would be the Burton boots above. The Maysis is hit or miss in terms of comfort (especially over time) depending on the foot. This is a function of the internal harness not the width. Ride is not giving details on actual width for their Wides and user experiences and reports are still extremely varied.
> 
> STOKED!


Perfect, that is good to know. Thanks for answering all of my questions and taking the time to explain it all, much appreciate.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

timmyg_jr said:


> Excellent, once again, thanks for your input. I know you recommend Burton based on how they do their wide sizing, but what do you know about Ride and K2? Just trying to figure out what’s out there.


Ruler wide is the best choice for very wide feet. I've used them since they came out. Ruler wide is the only boot I've found comfortable in 30+ years of boarding and I've owned a bunch of boot over the years. I went down from 10.5, which I could barely get my foot into, to 9.5 and comfortable when I switched to the Ruler wide. 

Custom foot beds are to way to go if you don't have a absolutely perfectly shaped foot .


----------



## timmyg_jr (Aug 23, 2021)

bob2356 said:


> Ruler wide is the best choice for very wide feet. I've used them since they came out. Ruler wide is the only boot I've found comfortable in 30+ years of boarding and I've owned a bunch of boot over the years. I went down from 10.5, which I could barely get my foot into, to 9.5 and comfortable when I switched to the Ruler wide.
> 
> Custom foot beds are to way to go if you don't have a absolutely perfectly shaped foot .


Okay excellent good to know - I appreciate you sharing. I’m suppose to get some ion wides in the mail tomorrow that are sized 9.5 (normally wear 10-10.5) so we’ll see …. 🤞🏽


----------

